# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Админу форума: прошу удалить учетную запись

## Анонимус

уважаемая администрация форума, прошу прощения, если обращаюсь к вам не в том разделе, но тем не менее очень прошу удалить мой профайл, т.к. больше не собираюсь ничего писать на этом форуме, да и уведомления на e-mail'е после моего ухода мне не очень то нужны. Спасибо за понимание, ежели вы таковое окажете. Удачи!

----------


## Unity

Ввиду скорого моего исчезновения, – схожая Просьба!.. ^_^ 
Дома, наверное, начнётся такая каша... Мало ли, вдруг Форум «…Обвинят в доведении до»... 
Никому это не нужно, – поэтому, please, если модеры на это способны – сотрите и меня, – было бы классно, если бы со всеми моими «следами», сообщениями...

----------


## Misery_reacher

*Unity*, разве нет желания, чтобы твои мысли остались и кто-то потом мог их прочесть? Оставить след в вечности, чтоли.

----------


## виктор

> *Unity*, разве нет желания, чтобы твои мысли остались и кто-то потом мог их прочесть? Оставить след в вечности, чтоли.


   я сохранил раздел "Страница Чьего-то Дневника", подозреваю, что не одинок в этом. Уж очень полезный раздел.
"Потом" могу выложить, если кому надо. Юнити не за себя переживает, а за нас, 110 ст Ук РФ, как не крути, за такое и форум прикрыть недолго. Тем более мы же не знаем, сколько участников насчитывает "экспедиция" и какой, соответственно, может быть резонанс. Мне жаль, что Вы нас покидаете, Юнити, ибо заслуживаете уважения больше, чем кто-либо мне знакомых (если, конечно форум можно назвать знакомством). В душе теплится надежда, что Вы все же передумаете и будете дальше радовать нас своим присутствием.

----------


## Звездопад

> 110 ст Ук РФ, как не крути, за такое и форум прикрыть недолго.


 И причем тут 110, там кроме заголовка "доведение до самоубийства" еще и текст есть.  :Wink: 



> Статья 110. Доведение до самоубийства
> Доведение лица до самоубийства или до покушения на самоубийство путем угроз, жестокого обращения или систематического унижения человеческого достоинства потерпевшего -
> наказывается ограничением свободы на срок до трех лет или лишением свободы на срок до пяти лет.

----------


## виктор

> И причем тут 110, там кроме заголовка "доведение до самоубийства" еще и текст есть.


  пардон, не обратил внимания, выходит, за пропаганду ответственности нет...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Более того- на форуме и пропаганды нет.

----------


## Игорёк

Не обязательно удалять свои сообщения. Достаточно удалить все данные с компьютера (в идеале переустановить систему, или уничтожить диск), и написать предсмертную записку.

----------


## Unity

> Мне жаль, что Вы нас покидаете, Юнити, ибо заслуживаете уважения больше, чем кто-либо мне знакомых (если, конечно форум можно назвать знакомством). В душе теплится надежда, что Вы все же передумаете и будете дальше радовать нас своим присутствием.


 При всём уважении ко всей честной компании, – бесполезно больше Говорить и оставлять всё, как есть, в своей мерзкой жизни. 
Пришло время Действовать, – умирать – так, по крайней мере, в Попытке что-то в своей жизни изменить...

----------


## Unity

Моё *требование всё ещё в силе*. Закрыть тему.

----------


## Энтерколит

Я умру, если этот литературный шедевр пропадёт.

----------


## wiki

> Я умру, если этот литературный шедевр пропадёт.


 жжёшь.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Моё *требование всё ещё в силе*. Закрыть тему.


 профайл удалить не можем - движок не позволяет.
какую тему закрыть?

----------


## zmejka

plaksivaya_
tryapka, Юнити вроде бы писал, что из форума уходит, ну разве что ИСА может сказать, но, мне кажется, что речь о "Странице чьего то дневника"

----------


## starsfall

поздняк метаться.  даже смысла нет прятаться, кросаффчег

----------


## Unity

> профайл удалить не можем - движок не позволяет.
> какую тему закрыть?


 Да, именно её. Метафорически, Дневник дописан, завершена последняя его страница, затертая обложка древней книжки закрывается... 
Mind встретила, наконец, свою долгожданную Soul - и жили они долго и счастливо - образцово-показательно - даже не догадываясь о том...)
Пришло время поставить точку в всей этой истории и... возможно, начать иную - в ином стиле, духе, атмосфере, настроении... 
Мои нервные волокна, схоже, слишком сильно срослись с жилами-нейронами безбрежной Сети Интернет - и аз подавно перестал различать... Виртуальное стало для меня продолжением Реального - и те события недавних дней... Словно бы выбили почву из-под ног... И надолго "отбили" какое-либо желание как-либо контактировать с людьми - как представителями Вида, частицы коего способны совершать Подобное - попросту тщетно и напрасно нести сумрак-тень в души иных людей - предельно-незнакомых... 
Странно... Больно... И непостижимо... Что ж, пускай все те доблестные представители рода людского "развлекаются" с себе подобными - столь же "премудрыми" и "справедливыми" - а мне теперь хочется _оградить_ себя от... мира, в коем происходит... Это...

----------


## wiki

> и те события недавних дней... Словно бы выбили почву из-под ног... И надолго "отбили" какое-либо желание как-либо контактировать с людьми - как представителями Вида, частицы коего способны совершать Подобное - попросту тщетно и напрасно нести сумрак-тень в души иных людей - предельно-незнакомых... 
> Странно... Больно... И непостижимо... Что ж, пускай все те доблестные представители рода людского "развлекаются" с себе подобными - столь же "премудрыми" и "справедливыми" - а мне теперь хочется _оградить_ себя от... мира, в коем происходит... Это...


 А что вообще случилось?????

----------


## Dark92

> уважаемая администрация форума, прошу прощения, если обращаюсь к вам не в том разделе, но тем не менее очень прошу удалить мой профайл, т.к. больше не собираюсь ничего писать на этом форуме, да и уведомления на e-mail'е после моего ухода мне не очень то нужны. Спасибо за понимание, ежели вы таковое окажете. Удачи!


  прошу удалить мою страницу... админе

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

удалить может только администратор форума - grey.

----------


## Vanilla

Уважаемая администрация форума, удалите пожалуйста вот эту темы отсюда.http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...C9%D2%C5%D1%DC!!!!!!!
Можно и мою учетную запись тоже удалить. Спасибо.

----------


## Snape

> прошу удалить все мои темы и сообщения. ну и забанить не мешало бы. спасибо.


 o_O Ну, зачем сразу так-то? Схлынет когда-нибудь поток спамеров, можно будет снова общаться... что уж сразу удаляться-то.

----------


## Игорёк

Братва. вы что!! хватит капризничать!)

----------


## Snape

Так распустили ж конфу... а на безрыбье, как известно, и сам раком станешь.

----------


## Игорёк

Snape, ты про какую конфу ?

----------


## Игорёк

всегда велкам)

----------


## Snape

> Snape, ты про какую конфу ?


 Девушка знает, про какую... с другого ресурса - но не суть важно, ибо ее все равно уже дня три как нет.

----------

